# Oh Perry...



## MaRatties (Feb 24, 2008)

Perry died this afternoon. He had been really sick lately, and was having a hard time getting around. I was petting him and helping him clean his ears. I put him back in his cage, went to take a shower, and by the time I came out he was gone.

Perry was a shade over 2 years old. At first we didn't get along, he didn't like me putting my hands in his cage, but eventually he couldn't wait to play when he heard me come in the room.

Perry's lived with me in Boston and NYC, so he was quite worldly. He moved with me when I moved into my boyfriend's house...My boyfriend's friend lives with us as well...so (this is going to sound SO pathetic) sometimes when they were off doing guy things, I'd chill in my room with Perry, so now I'm feeling very lonely. 

I know he was sick, and probably unhappy, but I did my best to make sure he could eat and stayed clean. When I saw him I found myself saying "It's okay bud, I'm not mad at you."

People hear about my choice in pets and say "ugh how could you have a rat? I could never!" I think of bright eyes, yogies, and someone always wanting to play and say "how could you not?"


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

aw, i'm so sorry for your loss, hun.  he sounds like he was a great guy


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## MaRatties (Feb 24, 2008)

of course I now I'm feeling a bit worse...I ask my boyfriend to bury him in the yard while I'm at work, and apparently he misunderstood me because he just threw him in the trash. I come home as the garbage man is throwing the trash into the back of his truck.

I feel guilty...Perry deserved better than that.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aw! he sounds like the perfect little ratty. i'm so sorry.


----------

